# Lucid Absinthe



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Lucid Absinthe is a new product which recieved FDA approval recently. It's the only legal Absinthe in America. I ordered a bottle a few weeks ago and last week it came in the mail. I had never had Absinthe before and was always curious about the "big deal". I cracked open the bottle and poured Danielle and I a little in a glass, we got some ice cold water and sugar cubes and placed the cubes in our Absinthe spoon and slowly poured the water over the cube, letting it disolve into the Absinthe. The end effect was a white haze of liquor.

Now for the taste, it tasted awful. I would compare it to rotten licorice or bottled up evil. The horrid taste coupled with the awful smell which reminded me that of phamaldahide made this an awful drinking experiance.

Anyway, if you like Absinthe give it a shot. If you haven't tried Absinthe, I would not waste the $60 on a bottle of Lucid, it tastes like crap.

http://www.drinklucid.com/

-Darrell


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

The real question is

Did it cause any hallucinating?


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I cannot believe NOBODY told you that Absinthe tastes like black licorice (GROSS). 

Supposedly it's the Wormwood that makes that taste and makes you hallucinate.. however I was under the impression that absinthe WITH wormwood was illegal in the U.S


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I think absinthe with wormwood is illegal in a lot of places. My understanding is that it's actually pretty hard to get absinthe with enough wormwood in it to cause hallucinations anywhere.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I did not "trip out". I did get a little buzz though and only drank about 1/3 of what I poured. I found this odd, especially since I can drink 5 Gin and Tonics and NOT get a buzz.

Weird shit, let me tell you.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

kjjm4 said:


> I think absinthe with wormwood is illegal in a lot of places. My understanding is that it's actually pretty hard to get absinthe with enough wormwood in it to cause hallucinations anywhere.


That's the impression I am under too. In Switzerland you can buy it no problem. Andorra is the traditional place to buy the real deal for a long time.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

What they are calling Absinth (note, no 'e') is widely available in Australia... On my last trip through Sydney airport I picked up a couple of bottles in the duty free store & am down to my last one now... I guess everyones tastes are different, but I like anise & at 60% alcohol content it packs a punch! It is probably not made with wormwood, but does contain limited levels of Thujone, which I have read is chemically similar to THC. Does it make you hallucinate??? Try it and find out  Seriously though, you couldn't get enough Thujone into your system before you are so wasted that a green fairy could ride your drunk ass all night & not know the difference :ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.oxygenee.com/absinthe-faq/faq5.html

Interesting history about absinthe and why it was banned.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> ... It is probably not made with wormwood, but does contain limited levels of Thujone, which I have read is chemically similar to THC. Does it make you hallucinate???...


thujone is the oil in wormwood that is believed to be hallucinogenic. as far as I know its effects haven't been widely studied.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

My brother-in-law brought me back a bottle from eastern europe when he was there in the service...

I can hold my booze with the best of them, but 5 or 6 shots of that stuff and you knew something different was going on...8 or more shots and you'd be rollin'...(drinking over several hours...generally tailgating)...i never saw cartoons or tracers, but there was more to that drunk then just drunk...

But you're right, it tastes like burning black licorice (sp?) and is 120 proof, so the burning might not just be the taste, it might actually be burning your throat...

It's worth a try if you can get your hands on some, 2 or 3 shots and you'll notice something screwy when you can't stop smiling...

good luck...

jag


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Seriously though, you couldn't get enough Thujone into your system before you are so wasted that a green fairy could ride your drunk ass all night & not know the difference :ss


I am just wondering how many times you have met the green fairy?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a friend who claimed to have met the fairy when he was partying in Vegas, I think that's because he ate a shit load of Peyote though.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Seriously though, you couldn't get enough Thujone into your system before you are so wasted that a green fairy could ride your drunk ass all night & not know the difference :ss


That is the problem in a nut shell. It is hard to find an Absinthe that has a thujone to alcohol content strong enough to keep you from being plastered by the time you feel any effects.

Also, I think it is just illegal to manufacture it here in the states. You can order it from overseas without any problems.

It was a novelty for me when I was younger but I just never really enjoyed the taste. It also gave me really mean hangovers if I drank any significant amount of it. Probably had something to do with the pound of sugar that is required to make it taste even a little bit reasonable.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

A couple years ago, I became very interested in Absinthe. Before ordering a few bottles, I researched it heavily and learned of the following.

1.It tastes like rotten garbage/Licorice, and cannot be mixed with anything at all to subdue/hide the taste. It infects anything it touches. Though it is supposed to be mixed with water and sugar as posted above, and sipped like wine, I find that unbareable. The best way I've found is to mix it with soda or something else sweet and down it a quickly as possible. 

2. It's not hallucinogenic!!!(sp?) This is the most common misconception about Absinthe. It is partly the Thujone contained in the wormwood that gives it it's "unique" qualities. Thujone sets off the same receptors in the brain as THC, resulting in a similar experience to smoking the ganj. Most of the effects are from the extremely high alcohol content. True Absithe is no less than 68% alcohol(that's 136 Proof). I've had 89.9%(the legal limit in europe I belive)


3. Wormwood does not taste terrible. Wormwood is the ingredient that is banned in the US, and also the active ingredient(kinda, more on that later). Absinthe is distilled with anise AND wormwood, they aren't the same, it's just the traditional recipe. Absinthe comes in quite a few non-licorice flavors, but they are not as popular in Europe, so there aren't many brands.

4. Absinthe was not banned because of the "hallucinogenic" effects, Though this is PARTLY true. In the late 1800's and early 1900's Absinthe began to gain popularity in the US. Before being mixed, Absinthe is a dull greenish brown, similar to green tea. Once mixed with cold water and sugar, there is a chemical reaction in the mix turns opaque, and becomes much more green. Rumors from Europe were that Absinthe was hallucinogenic, and glowed. So the distiller's in the US began adding chemicals and drugs to make this true. People sometimes got very ill, or died after drinking Absinthe, resulting in it's eventual banning in the US.

Sorry about the long post, but I thought I would use some of my knowledge of Absinte to clear up a few rumors. If you have any more questions, I might be able to answer them, so feel free to post or PM me.

PS. Absinthe and Absinth are the same thing. Kind of like Whisky and Whiskey. Just spellings in different languages.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I've had 89.9%(the legal limit in europe I belive)


Dear god man, do you still have tastebuds?? u


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Dear god man, do you still have tastebuds?? u


No, but i do have phantom pains!:tu


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

this stuff intrigues me so does it taste similar to jagr? cause i can down bottles of jagr. maybe ill have to purchase some and give it a shot.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

steve r said:


> this stuff intrigues me so does it taste similar to jagr? cause i can down bottles of jagr. maybe ill have to purchase some and give it a shot.


It's kinda like Jager, except a lot more horrible.

Actually, I meant to put this in my original post, Jager is kindof an offshoot of absithe. Basically its watered down, sweetened, and infused with supposedly "151" herbs and spices or something like that. The German version still has wormwood in it.


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

awesome then i def have to give this stuff a shot. if jager is at least similar. ill have to save up for it, but im sure it will be worth it.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Come on guys - you should be hooking into Green Chartreuse!!!

Ask anyone that was at the MegaMob Herf 1:tu:r

Yes I sell it in New Zealand - and yes it is about the only stuff I drink now!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Come on guys - you should be hooking into Green Chartreuse!!!
> 
> Ask anyone that was at the MegaMob Herf 1:tu:r
> 
> Yes I sell it in New Zealand - and yes it is about the only stuff I drink now!!


I plead the 5th, Michelle.  :r


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

A general rule of thumb is that if its made in the states or is USDA approved, its not the real deal. Real absinthe has wormwood and thujone in higher percentages.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Come on guys - you should be hooking into Green Chartreuse!!!


I definitely prefer the taste of Chartreuse over Absinthe... A few shots of either will heal all that ails you :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> I definitely prefer the taste of Chartreuse over Absinthe... A few shots of either will heal all that ails you :tu


Or you'll end up in the back of police cruiser, in ditch with no memory, or hurled over a toilet seat... :hn


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Most Absinthes sold anywhere will not contain enough wormwood (and thujone therefore) to achieve any of the (in)famous effects but wormwood is quite a common weed in most parts of the world. If you really wanted to experience that absinthe 'experience' and its legal to possess wormwood (as it is the UK), just harvest some wormwood and leave the cuttings in the absinthe for a month or so, shaking occasionally.

Be aware though that thujone (the main psychoactive in wormwood) is pretty toxic and in high doses will cause mustle convulsions etc and ultimately death. Not fun if overdone so be careful. 

However, Absinthe can be nice even without large quantities of wormwood in it - a true high alcohol absinthe will provide a different more relaxed and content effect than normal alcohol just due to the high alcohol and slight wormwood content.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Baric said:


> Most Absinthes sold anywhere will not contain enough wormwood (and thujone therefore) to achieve any of the (in)famous effects but wormwood is quite a common weed in most parts of the world. If you really wanted to experience that absinthe 'experience' and its legal to possess wormwood (as it is the UK), just harvest some wormwood and leave the cuttings in the absinthe for a month or so, shaking occasionally.
> 
> Be aware though that thujone (the main psychoactive in wormwood) is pretty toxic and in high doses will cause mustle convulsions etc and ultimately death. Not fun if overdone so be careful.
> 
> However, Absinthe can be nice even without large quantities of wormwood in it - a true high alcohol absinthe will provide a different more relaxed and content effect than normal alcohol just due to the high alcohol and slight wormwood content.


Cliff notes:

Put too much wormwood in your stuff and you will die. :hn


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

This is my take.

For the record this is a review from a person who doesn't have a sophisticated palate, and is completely new to drinking absinthe.

Last Saturday, 8/18/07, I drank some Lucid Absinthe that I purchased 8/9/07 from a liquor store down the street from my job (Park Ave. Liquors). I figured I'd be drinking about 3-4 drinks for the night, and wanted to try it different ways.

First way was the old sugar cube-slotted spoon-"fountain" drip method. What I used for a fountain was this (http://g-ec2.images-amazon.com/images/I/41KZ1ZQGFFL._AA280_.jpg), a Christmas gift that I thought I'd never use, and had to search into the back of my closet to find for this occasion. The Lucid was a pale/light green in color when poured into the glass. As I dripped the water over the sugar cube (slowly, ending in a 2-1 water/lucid ratio), it did louche and became a great milky green color. Awesome looking color. As I have no frame of reference to other absinthes, it did give me the "absinthe" green I was looking for. Now for taste. For my uneducated-palate-having-opinion, it smelled like green Nyquil and tasted like Good and Plenty. Admitedly I'm not a huge fan of liquorice, so I didn't find the taste all that pleasing, but it wasn't offensive either. It tasted like Good and Plenty or watered down green Nyquil.

Second way I had it was as a "Death in the Afternoon" cocktail. One shot of Lucid Absinthe in a champagne flute, and filled the rest with Korbel "champagne". This drink I liked better. The flavor of the Korbel mellowed the "liquorice" flavor and allowed for me to enjoy the drink more. So much more that I had another one immediately afterwards.

While I know there has been a lot of hype with Absinthe, I have to say that I really didn't feel drunk/buzzed at all, was quite "lucid" (pun intended) in my thoughts and conversations. I'll definately try it again next weekend, with more being consumed to see if it is truly a "lucid" high/drunk or not.

If you're interested in finding more about Absinthe in general, check out this site/forum - http://wormwoodsociety.org/forums


----------



## Mrs.Ron1YY (May 7, 2005)

Here's a site for those interested.

http://www.absinthe.se/

Enjoy

Doreen


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a review on Absinthe on the cable show "Three Sheets." They couldn't find anybody in an ABSINTHE BAR that liked it at all. Definitely not on my "to do" list. :ss

By the way Darrell, the "bottled up evil" line made me laugh out loud. Great! :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

KingJunior said:


> For the record this is a review from a person who doesn't have a sophisticated palate, and is completely new to drinking absinthe.


Wait, I don't have a sophisticated palate because I did not like the taste of Absinthe? WARNING FELLOW BOTLs: If you do not like Absinthe, your palate sucks!

and you tell me I don't have a sophisticated palate, but go to to say this about yourself:



> For my uneducated-palate-having-opinion


Are you the pot or the kettle? Just curious. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

:r Don't take it too seriously... I for one appreciated your post and felt like you made it clear you were trying the stuff out... but knew enough about how you are supposed to drink it that you used the sugar cube and water. Take care, brother.



Darrell said:


> Wait, I don't have a sophisticated palate because I did not like the taste of Absinthe? WARNING FELLOW BOTLs: If you do not like Absinthe, your palate sucks!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I keep Absinthe in liquor cabinet it is a staple for me I love the stuff. The best and most authentic absinthe is the Jade Absinthe, You do not hallucinate their isnt a stupid green fairy but you do feel clarity. It is simply amazing how you are tipsy but can still think clearly and the feeling that it gives you is as if you never drank anything. But the best way to drink it is with two sugar cubes and and really icy water this is the cup you should purchase.










ps- it isn't liquorice it is anise and it has nothing to do with a sophisticated palate it is just a matter of personal taste.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Tripp said:


> It's kinda like Jager, except a lot more horrible.
> 
> Actually, I meant to put this in my original post, Jager is kindof an offshoot of absithe. Basically its watered down, sweetened, and infused with supposedly "151" herbs and spices or something like that. The German version still has wormwood in it.


incorrect jaegermeister does not have wormwood and it is not a offshoot of Absinthe. wiki it and you can get the whole story behind it


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Wait, I don't have a sophisticated palate because I did not like the taste of Absinthe? WARNING FELLOW BOTLs: If you do not like Absinthe, your palate sucks!
> 
> and you tell me I don't have a sophisticated palate, but go to to say this about yourself:
> 
> Are you the pot or the kettle? Just curious. :tu


I think he was talking about the review he was giving. It sounds like he was a first timer as well. Although, it could be me misinterpreting it. As for Absinthe, I've never tried it but I'd like to. I was in France last spring and tried to get my hands on it, but I never could. Some day...some day...


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Wait, I don't have a sophisticated palate because I did not like the taste of Absinthe? WARNING FELLOW BOTLs: If you do not like Absinthe, your palate sucks!
> 
> and you tell me I don't have a sophisticated palate, but go to to say this about yourself:
> 
> Are you the pot or the kettle? Just curious. :tu


Huh?

Look I know that I'm new to this site and all, but what the fu©k?

This was a post that I originally put on an Absinthe site, but none-the-less how could you take that personally, when it's not even geared towards anyone but myself? I can't even see how you interpreted what I wrote the way you did, unless you're that insecure in life.

I said that this review was coming from a person without a sophisticated palate, meaning me (since I was the one posting the review). I later reinforced that by saying "uneducated-palate-having-opinion". How did you even get "if you do not like Absinthe, your palate sucks" from what I wrote?

This is the reason why I tend to hate forums and sites. You took something that I wrote about myself, tried to apply it to you, and then tried to get all other members of this site to agree with you and make me look like an ass. You're the ass.

Why is it that when it comes to the internet people try to do shit like this?

And if you think I'm over-reacting, why did you respond the way you did at all? It wasn't/isn't constructive to what I was writing about, and was meant to start something.

OK, I said what I had to say, and I'm done. I come here to have fun, not get aggravated.

Junior


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

KingJunior said:


> Huh?
> 
> Look I know that I'm new to this site and all, but what the fu©k?
> 
> ...


Be easy no need to start flaming each other can't we all just get along???


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

KingJunior said:


> Huh?
> 
> Look I know that I'm new to this site and all, but what the fu©k?
> 
> ...


Ah, I misunderstood what you wrote. I thought you were talking about me. No worries though man, people have misunderstandings. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Ah, I misunderstood what you wrote. I thought you were talking about me. No worries though man, people have misunderstandings. :tu


When people don't take the time to read, this happens. Things like this are much better taken to pm. No need to cofront someone on the board.


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Ah, I misunderstood what you wrote. I thought you were talking about me. No worries though man, people have misunderstandings. :tu


It's all good, and I agree. This will now be, pardon the cliche, water under the bridge.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> When people don't take the time to read, this happens. Things like this are much better taken to pm. No need to cofront someone on the board.


I did read it, actually. Several times. What threw me was the fact that he said:



> For the record this is a review from a person who doesn't have a sophisticated palate, and is completely new to drinking absinthe.


He opened with this is my take, I figured he meant his take on my review. Shame on me for misreading and getting defensive. I don't care for fighting on the internet, it's dumb. I admitted I misunderstood and I'm sorry.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

hova45 said:


> incorrect jaegermeister does not have wormwood and it is not a offshoot of Absinthe. wiki it and you can get the whole story behind it


I didn't mean that Jagermeister was MADE with absinthe. The only similarities are anise and wormwood, which IS still in the German only vesion. For some reason it's not documented well. I had some imported, and it does indeed say "contains wormwood"(might say thujone I it when I moved) on the bottle.

And is posting links to absinthe sites treated like like posting links to habanos sites?

/not a flame


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

KingJunior said:


> This is my take.
> 
> For the record this is a review from a person who doesn't have a sophisticated palate, and is completely new to drinking absinthe.
> 
> ...


Just a followup. I had some more Lucid Absinthe this weekend. Had about 4 Death in the Afternoon cocktails, and it's official, you get an amazing kind of clarity with this. I was definately buzzed with a warm feeling in my body, but my thoughts and actions were completely sober. It's so hard to explain, but this is what I was always looking for. Try it for yourself.


----------

